# CVA optima pro .45 cal.



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I mentioned on the "other forum" that I was going to do a "test run" on this rifle that I purchased. Well, I did just that on Thursady, and I was going to post the results on the past forum. 

Anyway, this is what happend. I mounted a Cabelas red dot scope on the rifle. I bore sighted the scope, and shot at 40 yds to "zero" it in. I then moved out to 100 yards, and sighted it in 4 inches high at 100 yds. It took two shots to get it to that mark. I then put five rounds in a 3 inch group at 100 yds. 

I set the chronograph up two feet in front of the barrel. I used a .40 cal. 200gr. Hornedy pistol bullet in front of 100 gr. Pyrodex p loose powder. The five shots I made with this load were ranging from 1,735 fps. to 1,770 fps. I then used the Pioneer Powder "Shockeys Gold" (equivelent to FFF powder) I was amazed to say the least! The same bullet, and 100 gr. charge gave me a velocity of 1,950 to 1,985 fps. and the groups were even better. 

I'm wanting to go back out to shoot again, and see what I can come with using a heavy bullet.(325gr.) I will more than likely use the 200 gr. bullet for the Deer hunt. If anyone wants to go out this Sunday, and see what happens, or want's to see the grouping for themselves, your more than welcome to go. Just let me know and I will tell you where I will be and the time. And if you want to know how fast your load is shooting, You can take a few shots through the chronograph  

Hope to see you out there.

Taxidermist


----------



## bhiii (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Tax,
Great info.. I was the original inquiring post on the other forum last month on the Optima pro in .45 cal. I ended up getting it in .50 2 weeks ago as I couldn’t find a .45 cal locally. I waited to long to make the decision as usual. It appears I was lucky to get my hands on a .50 as Cabelas had none and Sportmans has one left in the rack. I took it to the range the next day and had it zeroed at 100yds in 6 shots. 270gr powerbelt platinum with 110 grains of loose RS. Sweet shooter. Chronograph data would be a nice thing. Where will you be? Send me a pm.

Thanks....


----------

